# Wounded snake



## Domanating (Jun 20, 2013)

Just found a snake in my backyard that was severely wounded by 2 of my cats that were playing with it. I picked it up and put it in an aquarium with dirt. The snake was so exhausted it didn't even fight back when I grabbed it. I identified it as being a Ladder snake. A reasonably aggressive and quite common snake In Western Europe. I think its effectively blind from its right eye.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 20, 2013)

give it a few days to recover, It can go a while without eating and see how it does. keep us posted.


----------



## BugLover (Jun 20, 2013)

ouch. Make sure it's not about to shed, if there's cloudiness in both eyes.


----------



## hierodula (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, have some water in its tank. And maybe paper towels might be a better option, since dirt has bacteria. Having it in a clean environment is really important.  good luck


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 20, 2013)

Cats can be vicious, it may have broken bones and internal injuries.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 22, 2013)

No cloudiness in the eyes as far as I can tell.

It seems to be recovering well. I've put a jar cap filled with water and now the snake is always close to the water source. Still wasn't able to change the dirt to something more clean because the snake is getting pretty aggressive towards my hand or anything I put close to it. It's hissing like mad.


----------



## aNisip (Jun 22, 2013)

Its probably in some degree of pain...but rest and de-stressful time is always good...


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Make it a sterile hospital tank. Wash a terrarium well with soap and water, and rinse thoroughly. Dry. Line bottom of tank with paper towels.

Create a relaxed environment with minimal noise and movement.
Provide an adequate water source, and heat if needed.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 22, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Make it a sterile hospital tank. Wash a terrarium well with soap and water, and rinse thoroughly. Dry. Line bottom of tank with paper towels.
> Create a relaxed environment with minimal noise and movement.
> Provide an adequate water source, and heat if needed.


Yes yes of course but the only issue is successfully grabbing the snake and putting into the new container and it's very reluctant on that part.


----------



## aNisip (Jun 22, 2013)

See if you can work to get his tail...and then gently get him out ...not by the tail alone, slide your hand down his underside and get most of his body in that hand so he doesn't bend and further risk injury...and place a damp dark towel over his head to kkeep him calm before you move him...it will keep him calm...


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, yes, and offer some sort of material that it can hide under. It will make it feel safer.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 25, 2013)

Sadly, the snake just died...

A big heat wave struck the country today and apparently it died due to the heat.

I gave her water, one hiding spot for it and appropriate shade for the entire aquarium. But when I came back to check on it this afternoon I put my hand in the aquarium and it was a furnace! Worse, I got back exactly at the right time to see her last breath. I tried misting the snake and then submerge it in water but to no use. Even worse, I took longer than usual to see the snake because I was gone hunting some food for it (small lizards). The lucky lizard I caught is now free.

I already lost my pet crayfish 2 days ago due to unknown reasons and now I witness the snake breathing for the last time... I feel horrible...


----------



## aNisip (Jun 25, 2013)

Without you it wouldn't have lived these past few days ....and she didn't die alone....you were there with her til the end... :flower:


----------



## kunturman (Jun 26, 2013)

Cat's will clean up your house and neighborhood from all kinds of creatures.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 28, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Without you it wouldn't have lived these past few days ....and she didn't die alone....you were there with her til the end... :flower:


It's a good point but I preferred to arrive right on time to save its life than arriving to watch it die



amamantodea said:


> Cat's will clean up your house and neighborhood from all kinds of creatures.


Well it depends. They clean my garden from snakes, lizards and rats but they seem friendly towards birds. I have 2 chickens that can roam around freely and have no issues against my dog and cats. They too don't mind a couple of wild mallard ducks that usually come to bath in the swimming pool.


----------



## kunturman (Jun 28, 2013)

I love cats, but their natural predatory instictive behaviour is unquestionable.

Adult ducks and chickens are probably just to much trouble for the average domestic cat, but small birds like paserines and trochilids are no contest to them.

The article below tells more.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/09/0907_040907_feralcats.html


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 28, 2013)

My chickens can be quite aggressive. When cats come around to in my yard, the chickens will give an alarm call to let it know they see it. If it gets too close, the chickens will actually try to peck its eyes out.
Needless to say, the cats have learned to view the chickens from afar.


----------

